# wireless can't work --> iwconfig no wireless extensions

## Heren

please help me

Gentoo ~ # iwconfig

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

Gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.180  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::f2de:f1ff:fe5a:a7d2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether f0:de:f1:5a:a7:d2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 51459  bytes 8029694 (7.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 81560  bytes 87990835 (83.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf2500000-f2520000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 72  bytes 4680 (4.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 72  bytes 4680 (4.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

Gentoo ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan 

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

Gentoo ~ # modinfo e1000

filename:       /lib/modules/3.12.20-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000/e1000.ko

version:        7.3.21-k8-NAPI

license:        GPL

description:    Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver

author:         Intel Corporation, <linux.nics@intel.com>

Gentoo ~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2193

	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

	Kernel modules: intel_agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 215a

	Kernel driver in use: i915

	Kernel modules: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 215f

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2153

	Kernel driver in use: e1000e

	Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2163

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

	Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 215e

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

	Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2163

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

	Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2166

	Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

	Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2169

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

	Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2167

	Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

	Kernel modules: i2c_i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 216a

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

	Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2190

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)

	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN

	Kernel modules: iwlwifi

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2196

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2196

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2196

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2196

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2196

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2196

----------

## khayyam

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)
> 
>    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN
> 
>    Kernel modules: iwlwifi

 

Heren ... the wireless device is not 'enp0s25', nor is it using the 'e1000' driver, these are both related to the ethernet device (which of course has "no wireless extensions"). Currently, you have no wireless device, this is probably due to not having installed firmware (see the wiki page on 'wifi'), or the module not having been loaded (you can look in dmesg for 'iwlwifi' and see which of these is the case).

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Heren

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *Heren wrote:*   02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)
> 
>    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN
> 
>    Kernel modules: iwlwifi 
> ...

 

thanks,khayyam

 I have compiled  wireless kernel module according to[https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi],

[Gentoo tyler # dmesg

[    1.765016] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    1.765343] system 00:01: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    1.765348] system 00:01: [io  0x1000-0x107f] could not be reserved

[    1.765351] system 00:01: [io  0x1180-0x11ff] has been reserved

[    1.765355] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x080f] has been reserved

[    1.765358] system 00:01: [io  0x15e0-0x15ef] has been reserved

[    1.765361] system 00:01: [io  0x1600-0x1641] has been reserved

[    1.765364] system 00:01: [io  0x1644-0x167f] could not be reserved

[    1.765368] system 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    1.765372] system 00:01: [mem 0xfeaff000-0xfeafffff] has been reserved

[    1.765375] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    1.765379] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

[    1.765382] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    1.765386] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    1.765389] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff] has been reserved

[    1.765393] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.765455] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    1.765465] pnp 00:03: [dma 4]

[    1.765501] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    1.765542] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    1.765592] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    1.765640] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    1.765702] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    1.765748] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs LEN0018 PNP0f13 (active)

[    1.766026] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SMO1200 PNP0c31 (active)

[    1.766458] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    1.766461] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    1.801083] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0d]

[    1.801100] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05-0c]

[    1.801104] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.801111] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    1.801118] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf2800000-0xf28fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.801127] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    1.801134] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf2400000-0xf24fffff]

[    1.801145] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0e]

[    1.801161] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.801162] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.801164] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.801165] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.801167] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.801169] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x7c000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.801170] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.801172] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    1.801173] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xf2800000-0xf28fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.801175] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf2400000-0xf24fffff]

[    1.801176] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.801178] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.801179] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.801181] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.801183] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.801184] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 9 [mem 0x7c000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.801223] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.801358] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.801380] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.801400] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    1.801415] TCP: reno registered

[    1.801417] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    1.801425] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    1.801482] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    1.801499] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    1.801772] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.801803] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    2.251011] Freeing initrd memory: 3636K (f7471000 - f77fe000)

[    2.251057] Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

[    2.251215] apm: BIOS not found.

[    2.251751] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    2.251765] type=2000 audit(1402103679.080:1): initialized

[    2.269152] bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    2.269158] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    2.269227] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    2.269252] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    2.269346] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    2.269404] msgmni has been set to 1731

[    2.269564] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    2.269603] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    2.269607] io scheduler noop registered

[    2.269609] io scheduler deadline registered

[    2.269619] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    2.271314] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    2.272071] vesafb: mode is 1280x800x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

[    2.272074] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    2.272077] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    2.272448] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8080000, using 4032k, total 4032k

[    2.417248] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

[    2.552283] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    2.552977] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[    2.866938] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[    2.867611] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    2.870297] brd: module loaded

[    2.871541] loop: module loaded

[    2.871929] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    2.872886] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    2.874811] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.879813] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.880581] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.881489] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.882475] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    2.883321] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    2.884185] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    2.885022] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    2.885856] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    2.886746] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    2.888001] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.888425] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.923856] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    2.924029] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    2.924165] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.924431] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    3.070286] Freeing unused kernel memory: 496K (c061f000 - c069b000)

[    3.249862] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2660.003 MHz

[    3.915503] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    3.915610] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [

[    3.915611]  P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    4.046343] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.4, id: 0x1e0b1, caps: 0xd047b3/0xb40000/0xa0000, board id: 71, fw id: 615624

[    4.046352] psmouse serio1: synaptics: serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

[    4.069970] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.070785] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    4.070923] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    4.071036] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1840 irq 14

[    4.071043] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1848 irq 15

[    4.071138] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [

[    4.071139]  P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    4.071173] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.071817] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    4.071951] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    4.072087] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x18a0 ctl 0x1894 bmdma 0x1880 irq 17

[    4.072092] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1898 ctl 0x1890 bmdma 0x1888 irq 17

[    4.098818] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input2

[    4.250006] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.431600] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.443238] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    5.500065] ata1.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    5.500163] ata2.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    5.511792] ata2.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    5.511813] ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 0)

[    5.660171] ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    5.660193] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 0)

[    5.680552] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEKT-08PVMT1, 02.01A02, max UDMA/133

[    5.680556] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    5.720778] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    5.720918] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEKT-0 02.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    5.721151] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    5.721210] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    5.721212] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    5.721238] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.760267]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    5.760793] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    5.943818] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    6.174983] NCR53c406a: no available ports found

[    6.476567] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    6.546658] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    6.940224] Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

[    7.104926] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    7.317613] sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

[    7.461841] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    7.461842] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    7.558459] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.619887] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.675817] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.724173] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    7.773331] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    7.789510] psmouse serio2: alps: Unknown ALPS touchpad: E7=10 00 64, EC=10 00 64

[    7.820779] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    7.882810] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    8.026689] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    8.123026] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    8.124260] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    8.194508] megasas: 06.700.06.00-rc1 Sat. Aug. 31 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    8.243210] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.06.00.08-k.

[    8.310441] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.42

[    8.310442] Copyright(c) 2004-2013 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    8.390517] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    8.456475] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    8.456580] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    8.456632] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    8.456702] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    8.458165] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    8.459877] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    8.460009] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.460020] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.460026] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    8.460040] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    8.463984] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    8.464003] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf2727800

[    8.480408] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.480482] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    8.480484] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.480486] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.480487] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.20-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    8.480489] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    8.480673] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.480685] hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    8.480874] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.480881] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.480887] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    8.480900] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    8.484791] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    8.484805] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io mem 0xf2727c00

[    8.500383] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.500471] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    8.500473] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.500475] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.500476] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.20-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    8.500477] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    8.500638] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.500648] hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    8.583798] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    8.636226] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    8.690062] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    8.798204] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    8.798205] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    8.800418] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    8.950720] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    8.950722] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    8.951035] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.951093] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    9.065615] psmouse serio2: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    9.070457] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    9.220750] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    9.220754] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    9.221062] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.221119] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    9.248339] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    9.248433] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.26.0-ioctl (2013-08-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    9.300509] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    9.342920] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input3

[    9.411393] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=4971, idProduct=ce21

[    9.411396] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=10, Product=11, SerialNumber=3

[    9.411399] usb 1-1.1: Product: SimpleDrive mini

[    9.411400] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Hitachi GST

[    9.411402] usb 1-1.1: SerialNumber: 25120100304100D0

[    9.412072] usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    9.412114] scsi6 : usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0

[    9.490524] usb 1-1.4: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    9.582560] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    9.604656] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=217f

[    9.604657] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    9.604659] usb 1-1.4: Product: Broadcom Bluetooth Device

[    9.604660] usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[    9.604661] usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: EC55F9F70851

[    9.637539] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    9.680550] usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[    9.692298] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    9.795929] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=17ef, idProduct=4816

[    9.795931] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    9.795933] usb 1-1.6: Product: Integrated Camera

[    9.795934] usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[    9.817426] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    9.886359] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    9.886361] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    9.886362] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    9.886363] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    9.956186] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[   10.014547] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[   10.071822] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[   10.071823] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   10.137707] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[   10.137709] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[   10.138820] PTP clock support registered

[   10.453033] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Hitachi  HTS545025B9A300       PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

[   10.453464] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   10.453891] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[   10.454878] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   10.454883] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 28 00 00 00

[   10.455877] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[   10.455880] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.458629] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[   10.458634] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.490259]  sdb: sdb4 < sdb5 >

[   10.493383] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[   10.493387] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.493391] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[   21.038757] EXT3-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   21.039024] EXT2-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   21.228145] UDF-fs: warning (device sda4): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)

[   21.257287] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   24.359232] systemd-udevd[11488]: starting version 212

[   25.121255] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[   25.157348] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.3.2-k

[   25.157349] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2013 Intel Corporation.

[   25.157473] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   25.157566] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[   25.157592] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.174335] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input4

[   25.174527] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[   25.174667] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input5

[   25.174701] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[   25.174777] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input6

[   25.174806] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   25.175288] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[   25.176792] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[   25.176800] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[   25.176806] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[   25.176819] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[   25.217397] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[   25.217565] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[   25.248333] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[   25.248335] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (58 C)

[   25.251681] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[   25.251686] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[   25.266479] cfg80211: disagrees about version of symbol wireless_send_event

[   25.266482] cfg80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event (err -22)

[   25.272505] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[   25.272675] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[   25.272714] rtc_cmos 00:06: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[   25.304707] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input7

[   25.349097] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) f0:de:f1:5a:a7:d2

[   25.349099] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[   25.349165] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 9, PHY: 10, PBA No: A002FF-0FF

[    6.685681] qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options

[   25.407369] ACPI Warning: 

[   25.407372] 0x00001028-0x0000102f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.PMIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[   25.407376] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   25.407379] ACPI Warning: 0x000011c0-0x000011cf SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.LPIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[   25.407384] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   25.407385] ACPI Warning: 0x000011b0-0x000011bf SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.LPIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[   25.407389] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   25.407391] ACPI Warning: 0x00001180-0x000011af SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.LPIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[   25.407395] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   25.407396] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

[   25.407581] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI Interrupt

[   25.450556] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x20655, pf=0x10, revision=0x2

[   25.539419] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   25.553771] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel HD Graphics Chipset

[   25.553900] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

[   25.554653] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 32768K stolen memory

[   25.554934] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[   25.555523] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[   25.722643] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[   25.722646] checking generic (d0000000 3f0000) vs hw (d0000000 10000000)

[   25.722648] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from VESA VGA

[   25.722675] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[   25.722747] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   25.724949] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.724956] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[   25.724957] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   25.725009] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[   25.764401] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   25.952809] tpm_tis 00:09: 1.2 TPM (device-id 0x0, rev-id 7 :Cool: 

[   26.017735] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.24

[   26.017735] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[   26.017736] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 6QET62WW (1.32 ), EC 6QHT31WW-1.12

[   26.017736] thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad X201, model 3680DY4

[   26.018240] thinkpad_acpi: detected a 8-level brightness capable ThinkPad

[   26.018485] thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

[   26.018673] thinkpad_acpi: possible tablet mode switch found; ThinkPad in laptop mode

[   26.018757] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

[   26.018757] thinkpad_acpi: Disabling thinkpad-acpi brightness events by default...

[   26.020648] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: radio is unblocked

[   26.022966] thinkpad_acpi: Standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one

[   26.023031] thinkpad_acpi: Console audio control enabled, mode: monitor (read only)

[   26.024324] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input8

[   26.032141] tpm_tis 00:09: TPM is disabled/deactivated (0x6)

[   26.253386] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x20655, pf=0x10, revision=0x2

[   26.255667] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x20655, pf=0x10, revision=0x2

[   26.256045] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x20655, pf=0x10, revision=0x2

[   26.256388] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[   26.312184] systemd-udevd[11516]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp0s25

[   26.312187] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

[   26.317036] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   26.317037] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[   26.343115] acpi device:02: registered as cooling_device4

[   26.343180] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   26.343243] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9

[   26.343436] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[   26.343606] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[   26.556044] hda_codec: CX20585: BIOS auto-probing.

[   26.617099] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

[   26.703747] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.10

[   26.703782] iTCO_wdt: Found a QM57 TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x1060)

[   26.703914] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

[   27.062814] kvm: disabled by bios

[   27.092784] kvm: disabled by bios

[   28.678007] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   28.888174] Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k 

[   34.131026] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   39.303692] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   39.413530] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   39.413705] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[   40.956277] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx

[   40.956281] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   40.956326] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready

[   41.773894] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   41.883772] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   41.883928] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[   42.143945] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   42.253810] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   42.253927] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[   43.796652] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx

[   43.796659] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   43.796714] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready

[   82.470679] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[/post]]

----------

## Heren

When I re-compiled modules (genkernel all)

Gentoo tyler # iwconfig

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlp2s0    no wireless extensions.

Gentoo tyler # dmesg

[    1.765607] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    1.765665] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs LEN0018 PNP0f13 (active)

[    1.765942] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SMO1200 PNP0c31 (active)

[    1.766406] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    1.766408] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    1.801032] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0d]

[    1.801048] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05-0c]

[    1.801053] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.801060] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    1.801067] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf2800000-0xf28fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.801076] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    1.801083] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf2400000-0xf24fffff]

[    1.801095] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0e]

[    1.801110] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.801112] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.801113] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.801115] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.801116] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.801118] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x7c000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.801120] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.801121] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    1.801123] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xf2800000-0xf28fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.801124] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf2400000-0xf24fffff]

[    1.801126] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.801128] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.801129] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.801131] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.801132] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.801134] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 9 [mem 0x7c000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.801173] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.801309] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.801332] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.801351] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    1.801367] TCP: reno registered

[    1.801370] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    1.801377] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    1.801434] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    1.801451] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    1.801724] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.801754] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    2.250995] Freeing initrd memory: 3636K (f7471000 - f77fe000)

[    2.251041] Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

[    2.251201] apm: BIOS not found.

[    2.251731] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    2.251744] type=2000 audit(1402265732.080:1): initialized

[    2.269126] bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    2.269131] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    2.269200] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    2.269225] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    2.269321] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    2.269379] msgmni has been set to 1731

[    2.269538] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    2.269578] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    2.269582] io scheduler noop registered

[    2.269584] io scheduler deadline registered

[    2.269594] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    2.271206] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    2.271969] vesafb: mode is 1280x800x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

[    2.271972] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    2.271975] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    2.272333] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8080000, using 4032k, total 4032k

[    2.417141] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

[    2.552164] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    2.552855] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[    2.866878] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[    2.867552] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    2.870244] brd: module loaded

[    2.871488] loop: module loaded

[    2.871876] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    2.872836] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    2.874781] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.879574] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.880351] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.881266] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.882256] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    2.883095] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    2.883966] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    2.884804] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    2.885638] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    2.886536] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    2.886908] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    2.889296] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.925974] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.962911] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    2.999314] registered taskstats version 1

[    3.035615] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    3.072671] Freeing unused kernel memory: 496K (c061f000 - c069b000)

[    3.249855] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2660.003 MHz

[    3.911041] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    3.911149] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [

[    3.911150]  P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    3.968372] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.4, id: 0x1e0b1, caps: 0xd047b3/0xb40000/0xa0000, board id: 71, fw id: 615624

[    3.968381] psmouse serio1: synaptics: serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

[    4.020003] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input2

[    4.069966] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.070788] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    4.070937] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    4.071055] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1840 irq 14

[    4.071064] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1848 irq 15

[    4.071166] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [

[    4.071167]  P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    4.071201] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.071796] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    4.071925] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    4.072038] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x18a0 ctl 0x1894 bmdma 0x1880 irq 17

[    4.072042] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1898 ctl 0x1890 bmdma 0x1888 irq 17

[    4.250006] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.431597] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.443262] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    5.490063] ata2.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    5.501690] ata2.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    5.501712] ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 0)

[    5.501739] ata1.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    5.660173] ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    5.660192] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 0)

[    5.680558] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEKT-08PVMT1, 02.01A02, max UDMA/133

[    5.680563] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    5.720568] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    5.720701] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEKT-0 02.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    5.720942] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    5.720987] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    5.720989] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    5.721011] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.760280]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    5.760779] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    5.938232] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    6.167666] NCR53c406a: no available ports found

[    6.466465] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    6.526731] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    6.900215] Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

[    7.084173] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    7.295910] sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

[    7.441265] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    7.441267] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    7.537066] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.597726] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.652726] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.700372] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    7.747042] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    7.793807] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    7.803911] psmouse serio2: alps: Unknown ALPS touchpad: E7=10 00 64, EC=10 00 64

[    7.892943] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    8.034745] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    8.130949] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    8.132140] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    8.201652] megasas: 06.700.06.00-rc1 Sat. Aug. 31 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    8.250934] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.06.00.08-k.

[    8.317012] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.42

[    8.317014] Copyright(c) 2004-2013 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    8.397165] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    8.462915] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    8.463023] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    8.463077] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    8.463143] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    8.464598] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    8.466327] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    8.466459] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.466470] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.466476] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    8.466491] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    8.470412] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    8.470431] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf2727800

[    8.490358] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.490458] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    8.490461] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.490462] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.490464] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.20-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    8.490465] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    8.490648] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.490658] hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    8.490828] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.490835] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.490839] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    8.490853] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    8.494764] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    8.494778] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io mem 0xf2727c00

[    8.510364] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.510467] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    8.510469] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.510471] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.510472] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.20-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    8.510474] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    8.510637] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.510646] hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    8.592646] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    8.644863] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    8.697870] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    8.805706] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    8.805708] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    8.810406] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    8.960779] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    8.960782] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    8.961113] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.961146] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    9.068588] psmouse serio2: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    9.080425] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    9.230803] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    9.230806] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    9.231129] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.231172] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    9.253898] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    9.253988] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.26.0-ioctl (2013-08-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    9.310563] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    9.341125] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input3

[    9.421317] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=4971, idProduct=ce21

[    9.421319] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=10, Product=11, SerialNumber=3

[    9.421321] usb 1-1.1: Product: SimpleDrive mini

[    9.421322] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Hitachi GST

[    9.421323] usb 1-1.1: SerialNumber: 25120100304100D0

[    9.421872] usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    9.421920] scsi6 : usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0

[    9.500579] usb 1-1.4: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    9.584179] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    9.614711] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=217f

[    9.614713] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    9.614715] usb 1-1.4: Product: Broadcom Bluetooth Device

[    9.614716] usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[    9.614717] usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: EC55F9F70851

[    9.639403] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    9.690614] usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[    9.694585] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    9.815857] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=17ef, idProduct=4816

[    9.815860] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    9.815862] usb 1-1.6: Product: Integrated Camera

[    9.815863] usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[    9.819644] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    9.888248] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    9.888250] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    9.888250] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    9.888251] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    9.958551] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[   10.017425] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[   10.074670] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[   10.074672] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   10.140883] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[   10.140886] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[   10.141965] PTP clock support registered

[   10.462835] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Hitachi  HTS545025B9A300       PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

[   10.463247] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   10.463823] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[   10.464809] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   10.464815] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 28 00 00 00

[   10.465809] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[   10.465813] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.468558] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[   10.468563] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.493562]  sdb: sdb4 < sdb5 >

[   10.496687] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[   10.496691] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.496696] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[   20.755438] EXT3-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   20.755719] EXT2-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   20.936478] UDF-fs: warning (device sda4): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)

[   20.965600] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   24.092569] systemd-udevd[11487]: starting version 212

[   24.773395] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[   24.774843] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[   24.774852] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[   24.774858] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[   24.774872] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[   24.977022] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input4

[   24.977228] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[   24.977287] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input5

[   24.977320] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[   24.977395] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input6

[   24.977425] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   24.982739] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[   24.983988] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel HD Graphics Chipset

[   24.984081] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

[   24.984733] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 32768K stolen memory

[   24.984984] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[   25.000427] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[   25.000572] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[   25.000609] rtc_cmos 00:06: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[   25.049049] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.3.2-k

[   25.049051] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2013 Intel Corporation.

[   25.049169] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   25.049238] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[   25.049263] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.075754] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[   25.075977] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[   25.091647] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[   25.091651] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[   25.112395] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   25.126629] tpm_tis 00:09: 1.2 TPM (device-id 0x0, rev-id 7 :Cool: 

[   25.197774] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[   25.197777] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (49 C)

[   25.202042] tpm_tis 00:09: TPM is disabled/deactivated (0x6)

[   25.219940] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x20655, pf=0x10, revision=0x2

[   25.238444] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) f0:de:f1:5a:a7:d2

[   25.238446] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[   25.238511] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 9, PHY: 10, PBA No: A002FF-0FF

[    6.636417] qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options

[   25.238565] ACPI Warning: 

[   25.238568] 0x00001028-0x0000102f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.PMIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[   25.238572] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   25.238575] ACPI Warning: 0x000011c0-0x000011cf SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.LPIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[   25.238580] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   25.238581] ACPI Warning: 0x000011b0-0x000011bf SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.LPIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[   25.238586] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   25.238587] ACPI Warning: 0x00001180-0x000011af SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.LPIO 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[   25.238591] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   25.238593] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

[   25.238729] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI Interrupt

[   25.255641] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[   25.255645] checking generic (d0000000 3f0000) vs hw (d0000000 10000000)

[   25.255646] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from VESA VGA

[   25.255679] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[   25.255752] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   25.258047] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.258057] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[   25.258058] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   25.258124] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[   25.294225] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   25.331202] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input7

[   25.487528] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   25.500234] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[   25.500234] Copyright(c) 2003-2013 Intel Corporation

[   25.500341] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   25.500398] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.506502] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[   25.676015] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.24

[   25.676016] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[   25.676016] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 6QET62WW (1.32 ), EC 6QHT31WW-1.12

[   25.676017] thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad X201, model 3680DY4

[   25.676518] thinkpad_acpi: detected a 8-level brightness capable ThinkPad

[   25.676655] thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

[   25.676812] thinkpad_acpi: possible tablet mode switch found; ThinkPad in laptop mode

[   25.676927] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

[   25.676927] thinkpad_acpi: Disabling thinkpad-acpi brightness events by default...

[   25.679187] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: radio is unblocked

[   25.681342] thinkpad_acpi: Standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one

[   25.681395] thinkpad_acpi: Console audio control enabled, mode: monitor (read only)

[   25.682304] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input8

[   25.852151] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

[   25.856863] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   25.856864] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[   25.883062] acpi device:02: registered as cooling_device4

[   25.883120] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   25.883157] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9

[   25.883312] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[   25.883463] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.934820] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x20655, pf=0x10, revision=0x2

[   25.943036] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x20655, pf=0x10, revision=0x2

[   25.943638] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x20655, pf=0x10, revision=0x2

[   25.943995] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[   25.981812] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

[   25.997215] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.10

[   25.997244] iTCO_wdt: Found a QM57 TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x1060)

[   25.997349] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

[   26.013032] hda_codec: CX20585: BIOS auto-probing.

[   26.278017] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm

[   26.373730] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[   26.373732] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   26.373734] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[   26.373736] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300 AGN, REV=0x74

[   26.373790] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   26.446376] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   25.972270] systemd-udevd[11507]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp0s25

[   26.732262] systemd-udevd[11508]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0

[   26.904453] kvm: disabled by bios

[   26.952749] kvm: disabled by bios

[   27.002843] kvm: disabled by bios

[   27.032752] kvm: disabled by bios

[   27.524884] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   27.524886] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   27.524887] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[   27.524889] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[   27.524890] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[   27.524891] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[   27.524892] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[   27.524893] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm)

[   28.511482] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   28.721577] Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k 

[   33.522480] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   39.303686] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   39.413529] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   39.413691] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[   40.956267] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx

[   40.956270] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   40.956314] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready

[   59.593294] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   97.379413] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   97.489272] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   97.489392] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[   97.759424] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   97.869302] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   97.869421] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[   99.412090] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx

[   99.412095] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   99.412146] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready

[  858.906912] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[  858.907104] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

[  859.132320] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[  859.132510] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

[  859.239025] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

Gentoo tyler # iwlist scan 

enp0s25   Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlp2s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.

Gentoo tyler # dmesg | tail 

[   97.869302] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   97.869421] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[   99.412090] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx

[   99.412095] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   99.412146] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready

[  858.906912] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[  858.907104] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

[  859.132320] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[  859.132510] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

[  859.239025] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

Gentoo tyler # ifconfig -a 

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.180  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::f2de:f1ff:fe5a:a7d2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether f0:de:f1:5a:a7:d2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 19390  bytes 21440679 (20.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 15828  bytes 2783877 (2.6 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf2500000-f2520000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 72  bytes 4680 (4.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 72  bytes 4680 (4.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:24:d7:b2:5f:88  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

Gentoo tyler # rc-update show 

             bootmisc | boot                         

               cronie |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

          net.emp0s25 |      default                 

            net.wlan0 |      default                 

           net.wlp2s0 |      default                 

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                 wicd |      default                 

                  xdm |      default 

Gentoo tyler # rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 wicd                                                              [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 xdm                                                               [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                         [  started  ]

 cronie                                                            [  started  ]

 sshd                                                              [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

Gentoo tyler #  dhcpcd wlp2s0

dhcpcd[13599]: version 6.3.2 starting

dhcpcd[13599]: wlp2s0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[13599]: timed out

dhcpcd[13599]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[13599]: timed out

dhcpcd[13599]: exited

when i  according to [http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi] configure wifi

Gentoo tyler # iwconfig

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.[url]

[/url]

----------

## khayyam

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [   26.732262] systemd-udevd[11508]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0
> ```
> ...

 

Heren .... so, the wireless device is 'wlp2s0'.

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wlp2s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ```
> ...

 

... this suggests that CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not enabled in the kernel. WEXT (wireless extensions) are now legacy (having been replaced by NL80211/CFG80211). 'iwlist' and 'iwconfig' (from net-wireless/wireless-tools) and 'wicd' use WEXT so you either enable CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT (the WEXT compatibility layer) or use tools (like net-wireless/iw) that use the new netlink (NL80211).

```
# grep CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Gentoo tyler # rc-update show 
> 
> ...

 

You are trying to manage the interface via two different methods, and have 'net.wlan0' in the default runlevel and you have no device by that name.

```
# rc-update del net.wlan0 default

# rm -f /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

# rc-update del wicd default
```

So, now 'net.wlp2s0' is providing 'net'. You could of course use 'wicd' *if* you enable CFG80211_WEXT.

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Gentoo tyler #  dhcpcd wlp2s0
> 
> ...

 

You will only get a dhcp address once the supplicant (wpa_supplicant) has negoicated/authenticated with the AP. As you haven't provided /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf I'm not sure if you have this configured, or what the particulars of the AP your trying to connect to are.

So, if you provide some idea of your network configuration, and the AP your trying to connect to, I can provide some feedback. Note however that pasting the entire contents on dmesg makes it harder for readers to figure out what the issue is, so just paste information relevant to the problem.

Here is a basic configuration for net.wlp2s0 (again, you could use wicd, but as I don't use it I can't offer help in that regard ... other than point out it uses WEXT).

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlp2s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211 -qq"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="My_AP" # the name of the AP

    auth_alg=OPEN

    proto=WPA2 # or WPA, RSN, dependent on what the AP supports

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    group=TKIP CCMP

    pairwise=TKIP CCMP

    psk="the psk here"
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Heren

[quote="khayyam"] *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [   26.732262] systemd-udevd[11508]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0
> ```
> ...

 

Heren .... so, the wireless device is 'wlp2s0'.

very appreciate ,khayyam

the wireless is wlp2s0.but now can't  open wireless led

i think the module haven't boot. i can't find the wlp2s0 after configuring wifi

```
Gentoo ~ # iwconfig

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.
```

```
Gentoo ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net 

nis_domain_lo="Gentoo"

dns_domain_lo="Gentoolinux

modules="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd" 

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211 -qq" 

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"
```

```
##### Example wpa_supplicant configuration file ###############################

## This is a network block that connects to a specific unsecured access point.

#

ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="OpenWrt"

    auth_alg=OPEN

    proto=WPA2 # or WPA, RSN, dependent on what the AP supports

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    group=TKIP CCMP

    pairwise=TKIP CCMP

    psk="vespgh17"
```

```
Gentoo ~ # rc-update show 

             bootmisc | boot                         

               cronie |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

          net.emp0s25 |      default                 

           net.wlp2s0 |      default                 

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default
```

----------

## khayyam

 *Heren wrote:*   

> the wireless is wlp2s0. but now can't open wireless led. i think the kernel haven't boot. i can't find the wlp2s0 after configuring wifi

 

Heren ... I'm not sure why this is, in the above dmesg its clear the device is detected and renamed by udev. Can you check that your kernel is built and installed correctly, and that the bootloader is loading this particular kernel. 

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modules="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"
> ```
> ...

 

Unrelated, but you should define this to refer to the wlp2s0 device because currently these "modules" relate to every device (so, wpa_supplicant would be used for enp0s25 ... which you'd only ever need if ethernet is authenticated via 802.11x supplication).

```
modules_wlp2s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"
```

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>           net.emp0s25 |      default
> 
> ...

 

There is a typo there, the ethernet should be "net.enp0s25" and not "net.emp0s25".

```
# rc-update del net.emp0s25 default

# rm -f /etc/init.d/net.emp0s25

# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.enp0s25

# rc-update add net.enp0s25 default
```

Also, I wonder why net.enp0s25 and net.wlp2s0 are both needed, generally only one network is used at any given time.

best ... khay

----------

## Heren

[quote="khayyam"] *Heren wrote:*   

> the wireless is wlp2s0. but now can't open wireless led. i think the kernel haven't boot. i can't find the wlp2s0 after configuring wifi

 

Heren ... I'm not sure why this is, in the above dmesg its clear the device is detected and renamed by udev. Can you check that your kernel is built and installed correctly, and that the bootloader is loading this particular kernel. 

khay ... I tried twice about the wireless configure ,all is the same problem. the following is loaded modules

```
Gentoo tyler # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  208021  18 

coretemp                4374  0 

kvm                   257491  0 

iTCO_wdt                3755  0 

iTCO_vendor_support     1332  1 iTCO_wdt

i915                  490086  3 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     23387  1 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    26481  1 

intel_agp               7808  1 i915

snd_hda_intel          22234  0 

snd_hda_codec          89298  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                47654  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

i2c_algo_bit            3807  1 i915

snd_page_alloc          5066  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

drm_kms_helper         20604  1 i915

snd_timer              12021  1 snd_pcm

drm                   164494  4 i915,drm_kms_helper

thermal                 6628  0 

ac                      3267  0 

intel_gtt               8478  3 i915,intel_agp

thinkpad_acpi          45397  0 

tpm_tis                 6288  0 

microcode               4593  0 

nvram                   3978  1 thinkpad_acpi

joydev                  6564  0 

snd                    35655  7 snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,thinkpad_acpi

battery                 9699  0 

pcspkr                  1251  0 

agpgart                17965  3 drm,intel_agp,intel_gtt

rfkill                 10599  1 thinkpad_acpi

serio_raw               3161  0 

rtc_cmos                6511  0 

video                   9655  1 i915

tpm                    10511  1 tpm_tis

tpm_bios                7008  1 tpm

backlight               3398  2 video,thinkpad_acpi

acpi_cpufreq            5555  1 

pata_acpi               2055  0 

i2c_i801                7289  0 

button                  3505  1 i915

e1000e                139599  0 

lpc_ich                11248  0 

i2c_core               13684  5 drm,i915,i2c_i801,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit

mfd_core                1933  1 lpc_ich

freq_table              1832  1 acpi_cpufreq

processor              20832  5 acpi_cpufreq

thermal_sys            13498  3 video,thermal,processor

xts                     2183  0 

gf128mul                5062  1 xts

cbc                     1792  0 

sha256_generic         11264  0 

tg3                   115999  0 

libphy                 14254  1 tg3

ptp                     5600  2 tg3,e1000e

pps_core                4660  1 ptp

e1000                  78738  0 

fuse                   54363  1 

xfs                   573923  0 

exportfs                2611  1 xfs

nfs                   115239  0 

lockd                  43734  1 nfs

sunrpc                133868  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   133786  0 

ext4                  351118  1 

jbd2                   58090  1 ext4

multipath               4416  0 

linear                  2875  0 

raid10                 32604  0 

dm_snapshot            22405  0 

dm_crypt               10698  0 

dm_mirror               9620  0 

dm_region_hash          5063  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6350  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 59176  4 dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

hid_sunplus             1000  0 

hid_sony                4602  0 

led_class               2039  2 hid_sony,thinkpad_acpi

hid_samsung             2225  0 

hid_pl                   888  0 

hid_petalynx            1401  0 

hid_gyration            1567  0 

sl811_hcd               9604  0 

usbhid                 26131  0 

xhci_hcd               76136  0 

ohci_hcd               14241  0 

uhci_hcd               16029  0 

usb_storage            32622  0 

ehci_pci                2384  0 

ehci_hcd               29899  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               102762  9 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd,sl811_hcd

usb_common              1088  1 usbcore

aic94xx                55645  0 

libsas                 48821  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  441835  0 

crc_t10dif               687  1 lpfc

crct10dif_common        1016  1 crc_t10dif

qla2xxx               407914  0 

megaraid_sas           61580  0 

megaraid_mbox          21206  0 

megaraid_mm             5462  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               29505  0 

aacraid                57808  0 

sx8                     9687  0 

DAC960                 54702  0 

cciss                  82953  0 

3w_9xxx                24562  0 

3w_xxxx                18636  0 

mptsas                 39033  0 

scsi_transport_sas     17139  3 libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  10261  0 

scsi_transport_fc      31389  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6748  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11525  0 

mptscsih               20766  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                68098  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                20412  0 

dc395x                 23673  0 

qla1280                16927  0 

imm                     7073  0 

parport                21459  1 imm

dmx3191d                7593  0 

sym53c8xx              54988  0 

qlogicfas408            3621  0 

gdth                   68708  0 

advansys               41679  0 

initio                 12728  0 

BusLogic               16683  0 

arcmsr                 20728  0 

aic7xxx                90856  0 

aic79xx                95989  0 

scsi_transport_spi     15338  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     19842  0 

pdc_adma                3897  0 

sata_inic162x           5145  0 

sata_mv                18977  0 

ata_piix               18423  2 

ahci                   19048  0 

libahci                15093  1 ahci

sata_qstor              3840  0 

sata_vsc                2909  0 

sata_uli                2048  0 

sata_sis                2629  0 

sata_sx4                6567  0 

sata_nv                14346  0 

sata_via                5223  0 

sata_svw                3121  0 

sata_sil24              8267  0 

sata_sil                5455  0 

sata_promise            7223  0 

pata_pcmcia             6644  0 

pcmcia                 25116  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core             8615  1 pcmcia

Gentoo tyler # iwconfig
```

```
Gentoo tyler # iwconfig

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## khayyam

 *Heren wrote:*   

> I tried twice about the wireless configure ,all is the same problem. the following is loaded modules

 

Heren ... but look:

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ 26.278017] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm
> 
> ...

 

... that is from your previous post, so 'iwlwifi' is in use (unless you are booting some other kernel). 

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Gentoo tyler # lsmod
> 
> ...

 

This is the only module listed that has anything to do with wireless, so iwlwifi, cfg80211, etc, must be built into the kernel, unloaded ... or not enabled (which would be odd given the above).

So, are they built as modules and udev isn't autoloading them ...

```
# find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f -name '*.ko' | awk -F"/" '/(iwlwifi|wext|(cfg|nl)80211)/{gsub(/.ko$/,""); print $NF}'
```

Are they enabled in the kernel ...

```
# awk '/(IWLWIFI|WEXT|(CFG|NL)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

What does dmesg show ...

```
# dmesg | awk '/(iwlwifi|cfg80211)/'
```

Does 'rfkill' show the device 'blocked' ...

```
# emerge net-wireless/rfkill && rfkill list
```

If "Hard blocked: yes" does the device have a hardware switch and is it currently enabled .... etc, etc.

best ... khay

----------

## Heren

[quote="khayyam"] *Heren wrote:*   

> I tried twice about the wireless configure ,all is the same problem. the following is loaded modules

 

Heren ... but look:

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ 26.278017] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm
> 
> ...

 

... that is from your previous post, so 'iwlwifi' is in use (unless you are booting some other kernel). 

khay , many thanks . i don't konw why ,the iwlwifi can't boot after configuring wireless. 

```
Gentoo tyler # find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f -name '*.ko' | awk -F"/" '/(iwlwifi|wext|(cfg|nl)80211)/{gsub(/.ko$/,""); print $NF}'

cfg80211

iwldvm

iwlwifi
```

```
Gentoo tyler # awk '/(IWLWIFI|WEXT|(CFG|NL)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set
```

looks the wifi didn't boot

```
Gentoo tyler # dmesg | awk '/(iwlwifi|cfg80211)/'

[   20.235635] cfg80211: disagrees about version of symbol wireless_send_event

[   20.235637] cfg80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event (err -22)
```

```
Gentoo tyler # emerge net-wireless/rfkill && rfkill list

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-wireless/rfkill-0.5

>>> Recording net-wireless/rfkill in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

Gentoo tyler # iwconfig

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## khayyam

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Gentoo tyler # find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f -name '*.ko' | awk -F"/" '/(iwlwifi|wext|(cfg|nl)80211)/{gsub(/.ko$/,""); print $NF}'
> 
> ...

 

Heren ... you're welcome. So, the drivers are available but are not getting autoloaded for some reason.

 *Heren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Gentoo tyler # dmesg | awk '/(iwlwifi|cfg80211)/'
> 
> ...

 

OK, here is what I think has happened, you enabled CFG80211_WEXT but didn't replace one or other of kernel/modules ... so the cfg80211 module is missing some symbols.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make clean

# make

# make modules_install

# mount /boot # if /boot is a seperate partition

# cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel_name>

# shutdown -r now
```

You are probably using genkernel (given the *huge* number of modules you have enabled) so the above 'manual' method may not be necessary, but as I don't use genkernel I'm not sure what commands are used to achieve the same result.

On rebooting check the iwlwifi and cfg80211 module is loaded:

```
# lsmod | egrep '(80211|iwlwifi)'
```

... they should be, but if not 'modprobe iwlwifi'. You should then be able to run 'iwconfig wlp2s0' or 'iw dev wlp2s0 link' and see it listed. As wlp2s0 is in the default runlevel, assuming your configuration is correct, you should now be connected.

best ... khay

----------

## Heren

khay,   

yes, I using genkernel .when i Manual Configuring  the kernel ,the system can't boot. 

now ,I can't excute mount command. Please see the disk partition information .

```
Gentoo linux # mount /boot # if /boot is a seperate partition 

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail or so
```

```
Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes, 625142448 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xd0c99e56

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1            2048        6143        2048   ef  EFI (FAT-12/16/32)

/dev/sda2   *        6144      268287      131072   83  Linux

/dev/sda3          268288     2365439     1048576   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4         2365440   625142447   311388504   83  Linux
```

----------

## khayyam

Heren ...

Dependent on what filesystem you have on boot (sda2) try the following:

```
# mount -t ext2 /dev/sda2 /boot
```

When you say the system can't boot when manually installing the kernel this may be due to genkernel building modules into the initramfs (if you're using an initramfs), you can use the livecd to boot, chroot, and fix the issue (just follow the method you used previously with genkernel ... as I don't use genkernel I can't advise on how you're supposed to go about enabling a module, and installing the modules/kernel/initramfs).

best ... khay

----------

## Heren

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> Heren ...
> 
> Dependent on what filesystem you have on boot (sda2) try the following:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thank you khay,

I recompiled the kernel as you said,  the iwlwifi is still can't boot.

```
Gentoo ~ # dmesg | tail      

[   17.803010] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   17.995613] Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k 

[   20.221672] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   20.331520] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   21.665778] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   21.665996] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[   21.874367] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx

[   21.874372] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   21.874423] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready

[  110.924538] xfce4-power-man[12281]: segfault at 4 ip b70ab9ba sp bfc59000 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.7.6[b709f000+40000]
```

```
Gentoo ~ # iwconfig

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

Gentoo ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  208021  18 

coretemp                4374  0 

iTCO_wdt                3755  0 

iTCO_vendor_support     1332  1 iTCO_wdt

kvm                   257491  0 

thinkpad_acpi          45397  0 

joydev                  6564  0 

i2c_i801                7289  0 

lpc_ich                11248  0 

nvram                   3978  1 thinkpad_acpi

serio_raw               3161  0 

pcspkr                  1251  0 

e1000e                139599  0 

i915                  490086  3 

rfkill                 10599  1 thinkpad_acpi

microcode               4593  0 

mfd_core                1933  1 lpc_ich

intel_agp               7808  1 i915

ac                      3267  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     23387  1 

thermal                 6628  0 

tpm_tis                 6288  0 

video                   9655  1 i915

intel_gtt               8478  3 i915,intel_agp

tpm                    10511  1 tpm_tis

i2c_algo_bit            3807  1 i915

drm_kms_helper         20604  1 i915

drm                   164494  4 i915,drm_kms_helper

i2c_core               13684  5 drm,i915,i2c_i801,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit

snd_hda_codec_conexant    26481  1 

snd_hda_intel          22234  0 

snd_hda_codec          89298  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                47654  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

rtc_cmos                6511  0 

backlight               3398  2 video,thinkpad_acpi

button                  3505  1 i915

snd_page_alloc          5066  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              12021  1 snd_pcm

snd                    35655  7 snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,thinkpad_acpi

agpgart                17965  3 drm,intel_agp,intel_gtt

tpm_bios                7008  1 tpm

battery                 9699  0 

pata_acpi               2055  0 

acpi_cpufreq            5555  1 

freq_table              1832  1 acpi_cpufreq

processor              20832  5 acpi_cpufreq

thermal_sys            13498  3 video,thermal,processor

xts                     2183  0 

gf128mul                5062  1 xts

cbc                     1792  0 

sha256_generic         11264  0 

tg3                   115999  0 

libphy                 14254  1 tg3

ptp                     5600  2 tg3,e1000e

pps_core                4660  1 ptp

e1000                  78738  0 

fuse                   54363  1 

xfs                   573923  0 

exportfs                2611  1 xfs

nfs                   115239  0 

lockd                  43734  1 nfs

sunrpc                133868  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   133786  0 

ext4                  351118  1 

jbd2                   58090  1 ext4

multipath               4416  0 

linear                  2875  0 

raid10                 32604  0 

dm_snapshot            22405  0 

dm_crypt               10698  0 

dm_mirror               9620  0 

dm_region_hash          5063  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6350  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 59176  4 dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

hid_sunplus             1000  0 

hid_sony                4602  0 

led_class               2039  2 hid_sony,thinkpad_acpi

hid_samsung             2225  0 

hid_pl                   888  0 

hid_petalynx            1401  0 

hid_gyration            1567  0 

sl811_hcd               9604  0 

usbhid                 26131  0 

xhci_hcd               76136  0 

ohci_hcd               14241  0 

uhci_hcd               16029  0 

usb_storage            32622  0 

ehci_pci                2384  0 

ehci_hcd               29899  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               102762  9 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd,sl811_hcd

usb_common              1088  1 usbcore

aic94xx                55645  0 

libsas                 48821  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  441835  0 

crc_t10dif               687  1 lpfc

crct10dif_common        1016  1 crc_t10dif

qla2xxx               407914  0 

megaraid_sas           61580  0 

megaraid_mbox          21206  0 

megaraid_mm             5462  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               29505  0 

aacraid                57808  0 

sx8                     9687  0 

DAC960                 54702  0 

cciss                  82953  0 

3w_9xxx                24562  0 

3w_xxxx                18636  0 

mptsas                 39033  0 

scsi_transport_sas     17139  3 libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  10261  0 

scsi_transport_fc      31389  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6748  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11525  0 

mptscsih               20766  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                68098  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                20412  0 

dc395x                 23673  0 

qla1280                16927  0 

imm                     7073  0 

parport                21459  1 imm

dmx3191d                7593  0 

sym53c8xx              54988  0 

qlogicfas408            3621  0 

gdth                   68708  0 

advansys               41679  0 

initio                 12728  0 

BusLogic               16683  0 

arcmsr                 20728  0 

aic7xxx                90856  0 

aic79xx                95989  0 

scsi_transport_spi     15338  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     19842  0 

pdc_adma                3897  0 

sata_inic162x           5145  0 

sata_mv                18977  0 

ata_piix               18423  2 

ahci                   19048  0 

libahci                15093  1 ahci

sata_qstor              3840  0 

sata_vsc                2909  0 

sata_uli                2048  0 

sata_sis                2629  0 

sata_sx4                6567  0 

sata_nv                14346  0 

sata_via                5223  0 

sata_svw                3121  0 

sata_sil24              8267  0 

sata_sil                5455  0 

sata_promise            7223  0 

pata_pcmcia             6644  0 

pcmcia                 25116  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core             8615  1 pcmcia
```

now ,I decide to reinstall the gentoo and manually configuring the kernel.

khay...I'm very grateful for your help.

----------

